# Reggie is being extremely moody HELP!



## shelbie596 (May 5, 2013)

Reggie is about 3 and a half months old and I've had her for about two months. She is usually puffy and sheltered until i put my hand next to her and she calms down. Today she didn't huff or ball up or anything, she was a bit spikey but she didn't react at all to me opening her cage. She is also very cranky and she keeps jumping when I set her down. When I am holding her she climbs around and seems fine, but when I put her down she spikes up and gets defensive. Is she okay?


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

It sounds like she has started quilling. Quilling is when hedgehogs lose their baby quills and begin growing in new, adult ones. Quilling happens several times during their first year. This is painful, so hedgehogs HATE being touched during quilling. Don't stop holding her though, or else she will become very unsocial. Keep in mind that sometimes a hedgehog's personality can change during this time, so she may be different afterward. They also get very dry skin during quilling, which you can help with by tying up plain oatmeal in a coffee filter and letting it sit in some warm water for a few minutes, and then bathing her in it. Quilling is hard time for any hedgie and hedgie parent, but just keep holding her and being patient with her. Good Luck!


----------



## llankfo (May 2, 2013)

My hedgehog's name is also Reggie! 

For your questions-- I think that's normal hedgehog behavior. My Reggie also gets huffy when I set him down, presumably because he doesn't have a place in which to hide or burrow (when hedgies feel safest). She might also feel unsafe without the familiar scent of you nearby. Hope this helps!


----------



## shelbie596 (May 5, 2013)

She has never acted this way before, she's also running on her wheel FURIOUSLY. It sounds like it could fall apart at any second. Every time I put my hand in the cage she is fine but when I go to touch her she freaks out and starts running away from me. I don't know what to do 


llankfo said:


> My hedgehog's name is also Reggie!
> 
> For your questions-- I think that's normal hedgehog behavior. My Reggie also gets huffy when I set him down, presumably because he doesn't have a place in which to hide or burrow (when hedgies feel safest). She might also feel unsafe without the familiar scent of you nearby. Hope this helps!


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

Another possibility is a new scent. Have you put any air fresheners or something like that near her cage? Or it might even be a smell that is on something in the room. Just another idea, since some hedgies react strongly to new smells.


----------

